# joystick feezing up in cold weather



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been doing snow removal since 1982 and I have never had the problem of the joystick freezing up overnight. For the past few nights it has been cold, -3 to +5. When the temp got up to about 12 to 18 I started the tractor to warm everything up before going out to blow snow. My problem is after having the tractor running for 20 minutes the joystick won't move. After pushing hard on the stick it will finally start to work except for the right turn on the chute. I've taken a heat gun to the QD's that control the chute and also used it on the hyd connections on the chute. After awhile the chute will also turn to the right. Does anyone have an idea whats going on? It's almost like there might be some water in the QD's but how would water get in them?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

When the last time hyd. filter and fliud change.
Hyd. foaming/milky color?

Does sound like ice in the lines as you said..just little moisture turning ice setting in spool can be pain.


----------



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just changed the hyd oil and both filters about 10 days ago using Kubota UDT fluid. There was no foam/milky color in the drain oil. There is also no foam/milky color on the dip stick.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If it doesn't do it when it's warm out, sounds like there is ice in the system.... It doesn't take much to get the oil contaminated when adding oil. water or snow off the top of the pail, snow or water getting in when checking the oil... that sort of thing. You've been doing it long enough I'd say this isn't new information.... sorry I can't help much. Hopefully the filter will take it out if it's only a small amount.
When working your tractor, does the oil get a chance to warm up with use? I usually raise my boom slowly, and dump the bucket, then lower it slowly and curl the bucket back up again slowly before I get moving. It gets the oil to move through the pump and the cylinders and warm a bit before working the hydraulics hard. Warm your system up and use it enough to move the oil through the filters and see how it goes.


----------



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a remote start on my tractor set to run for 20 minutes. After that run time I do raise and lower the blower to help the oil get things working. Like you, I hope the filters will take care of any water in the oil if that is where the problem is.


----------

